# No fault termination clause



## 8till8 (27 Jan 2010)

What is a no fault termination clause (in relation to contract of employment)


----------



## WaterSprite (27 Jan 2010)

It's when either party can terminate the contract of employment for any reason (i.e. without fault on the other party's side).  In Ireland, a no-fault termination clause allowing an employer to terminate an employee's contract would be unenforceable after a year, when the terms of the Unfair Dismissals Act apply.


----------

